# Skin infections etc.



## matjk (Jun 20, 2009)

My Son recently diagnosed with type 1 (3 years old) keeps getting impetigo (a skin infection which normally clears up after a few days) particularly if we have been outside for a long period.
We have read that people with type 1 are more susceptible to skin infections, but he has had it twice in the last week!!
Anyone else had any experience of this???
Would appreciate any advice/suggestions thanks.

Mat


----------



## Copepod (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome. Skin conditions (some are infections, but there are other types, too) are notoriously difficult to diagnosis (and sometimes to treat), but it's definitely worth taking your son to see a GP when he has an active problem - or taking photographs. The history of problem occuring after being outside for a long time may be relevent, so do tell GP about that. If it is an infection, then it may improve when blood glucose levels stabilise, but skin infections are more commonly seen in adults who usually develop diabetes over a longer period of time before diagnosis.


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 20, 2009)

matjk said:


> My Son recently diagnosed with type 1 (3 years old) keeps getting impetigo (a skin infection which normally clears up after a few days) particularly if we have been outside for a long period.
> We have read that people with type 1 are more susceptible to skin infections, but he has had it twice in the last week!!
> Anyone else had any experience of this???
> Would appreciate any advice/suggestions thanks.
> ...



Hi Mat

Welcome to the forum.
I would deffo get the Doctor to have a look next time your son has a flare up, so treatment if needed can be given. There are various skin infections/conditions not all infectious. If a diabetic child/adult has been ill or running a high blood glucose level, fluid loss via the urine may cause the skin to become dry and itchy due to a degree of dehydration.
Hope this helps a little

Heidi


----------



## Viki (Jun 21, 2009)

matjk said:


> My Son recently diagnosed with type 1 (3 years old) keeps getting impetigo (a skin infection which normally clears up after a few days) particularly if we have been outside for a long period.
> We have read that people with type 1 are more susceptible to skin infections, but he has had it twice in the last week!!
> Anyone else had any experience of this???
> Would appreciate any advice/suggestions thanks.
> ...



Hi!

Ive just got rid of impetigo so I feel for your son! I caught it off my boyfriend who got it from a friends child! Apparently diabetics are more susceptible, as well as people with pre existing skin conditions which cause broken skin. I also suffer from eczema and the impetigo affected an area of skin where i often have eczema flair ups.

I would think if your son has had i twice on one week he probably never got rid of it. Doc put me on hefty antibiotics, tablets and a cream for a good week. Plus we had to wash all our towels and bedding etc on a very high temp because you can reinfect yourself (and other family members) this way!

Definately go to the doctors, if hes only recently diagnosed his immune system probably needs a helping hand  Plus even the one patch i had sent my blood sugar levels a bit loopy so best to be safe.

Hope he feels better soon x


----------



## matjk (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi update on skin condition ,had our 3 monthly check and Doc reckons the 1st time was Impetigo but looks more like an allergy now possibly something infected the original sores.
Recommended he stops picking his nose (Yeah he's 3 thats not gonna happen) and gave us some different cream ,.
But he's much better thanks for the replies.

Mat


----------



## SER37 (Jul 18, 2009)

hi
i would just suggest telling your sons nurses since my daughter has been diabetic we dont use the gp at all i find they know less than me about children with type 1 you should have a daytime number to contact them.
sarah


----------

